# R1dermon Bought Sisters!



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pics to follow. neither has cropped ears (not a big fan anyway)...these two were just too good with each other to buy just one. 4 months old and already getting big. im so f'in pumped right now. i'll snap some pics when they settle in.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy sh*t you have 2 of these....










(Just googled it)... that's cool, nice age...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the purchase. look forward to the pics. these dogs look badass for sure


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they're actually pretty gentle...no nipping, one is protective of the other, and one is more aloof and docile. they seem to be OK on a harness, with the more protective one being a bit less of a listener. they're in their crate right now, getting used to things...next couple days will be stressful for them, but i think they'll come around quickly.

im glad i could get them both together, i've always wanted two dogs instead of just one...im sure they'll look to each other to make the initial transition easier.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Finally got em eh? Good stuff man.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

waiting for pics man. come on!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a client who has one... and hell yeah, they are definitely badass looking and acting!
I've trained dogs for attack, got a couple dobermanns that would eat you alive if ya broke in, and even still, I was very intimidated the first time I saw his behind his fence.

They're especially intimidating looking with the cropped ears, I don't believe I've ever seen one with floppy ears...

I think dobermanns look absolutely goofy with "natural" ears.
They look like skinny coonhounds.









Can't wait to see pics... is it brindle?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

In my opinion owning 2 dogs is easier. They will never get bored and will have eachother to play with all day, instead of waiting for youbto come home from work,etc.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

What the hell new dogs and no pics, 94NDTA hasn't even gotten his and he's posted some...

/Disappointed.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

calm down...these bitches (no pun intended) are a handful. lol.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bear in mind, these are crappy, spur of the moment pictures...give it a few days, once they're settled in, i'll break out the canon and get some nice shots.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Beauties, enjoy them. And enjoy your 24 hour home security team in 7 or 8 months depending on temperment (i have known a few rottis and bug dogs that were timid).


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Beauties, enjoy them. And enjoy your 24 hour home security team in 7 or 8 months *depending on temperment* (i have known a few rottis and bug dogs that were timid).


Temperament and training.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase








I love the brindle colour on dogs, I've got a brindle pit also with uncropped ears, and cropping the ears on a brindle is just pointless (they already look intimidating as hell).


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Congrats on the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, brindles are the coolest.

But to say that _'cropping their ears is pointless because they already look intimidating'_ is a weird statement IMO.

That's like saying: _'putting a supercharger on my Camaro is pointless because it's already fast.'_


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Grats on the pickup. U should ask sapir if you need any tips he has 1







Deff get the ears cropped.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If yer gonna crop the ears though... ya gotta do it now.

It's already almost too late, but ya could probably still do it successfully.
Just make sure they do a short crop since it's a tad late in the game.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Where you originally planning on buying two?

I like the floppy ears but I'm a Lab/Golden fan.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I say it's pointless because it has no real benefits, it's basically plastic surgery for dogs lol. On some breeds it's become the standard look, but personally I don't like cropping ears on brindle's.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its a preference, some breeds you must crop imo like dobermans. Others doesnt matter, like my boxer. Crop or not it doesnt take away from his look too much.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Boxers are cool either way, for sure.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

bro you need to focus on socializing these pups as much as you can, its a must with this breed. take them everywhere with you in the first couple of months and introduce them to many different people. some dogs in this breed if arent socialized enough will become agressive based on fear. you will see tho this breed is awesome and are like a magnet always by your side. good luck and enjoy them.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You must be happy as f*ck, getting my pup was top 10 experienceS in my life. Number 1 was losing my virginity, i cried for 3 hours Afterwards and wrote a few poem stanzas while she held me and whispered reassurance into my ear.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

these pups will be well socialized...and i can already tell, one of them is a bit skittish of things, but once she see's her sister man up, she's fine. a yorkie and some other small ass dog live right next door (it's a 2 family appt). and they have been getting along pretty well...although when they see each other from afar the presa's get a bit riled up.

as for ear cropping...im just not a fan of it...i think if dogs were meant to have their ears cropped, they'd be born that way. although i do agree that dobermans in particular look a bit wierd with uncropped ears.

anyway, tomorrow im gonna go buy some fencing. looking at probably 8x16 for an enclosure. i'll build a doghouse this week for some shelter.

anyway, i can't wait till these girls are grown, house broken (the biggest thing...lol), and ready to play some tug. haha.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

despite my heckling in the other thread, congrats r1der! My life has changed since I got my first dog, they really are the perfect companions.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new pups rider, I cant wait to see some better pics


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

cool dogs, remind me of pitbulls though. I myself wouldnt be interested in the breed, I'd much rather go with a lab if i was getting a dog.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's all preference man...my mother was bit in the leg by a lab...im more into the large mollasers, but a dog is a dog. its your job to train it, and it becomes what you make it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> it's all preference man...my mother was bit in the leg by a lab...im more into the large mollasers, but a dog is a dog. its your job to train it, and it becomes what you make it.


Yep. Is this breed more aggressive? I wouldnt ever consider a pitbull, agressive breed that is unpredicatable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Stop trolling Dolphinswin


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats, r1!

DW, you don't know it, but you opened up a can of worms with that last statement about pit bulls. If you would like to discuss them and their unpredicatable unpredictability, please open up a new thread.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> it's all preference man...my mother was bit in the leg by a lab...im more into the large mollasers, but a dog is a dog. its your job to train it, and it becomes what you make it.


Yep. Is this breed more aggressive? I wouldnt ever consider a pitbull, agressive breed that is unpredicatable.
[/quote]
dw you sound so ignorant its not even funny


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's unfortunate that pitbulls have been abused by many owners and made into aggressive dogs. a few weeks ago i was at petsmart and they had a gorgeous pitbull for adoption from the local SPCA. this dog would lick you to death before it bit you and like the guy said, nobody wants it because of the stigma that a pitbull has. like i say, i have neighbors who haven't properly trained their dog, it's off it's leash and can be seen roaming the neighborhood on random days (much less since the 3rd time we called animal control)...but my mother was walking the street with her daycare kids, her livelihood, and out comes this full grown lab growling and barking. out of nowhere it bites her leg and she punches it and it ran back home, but my mother had four puncture wounds dripping blood to her sock. that's a lab. so just so you know, any dog can be an aggressive dog. if you do like my neighbors and dont train it, and neglect it, it'll have a poor temperment. if you buy a dog over 60lbs, you have to realize that it can cause serious damage in the event of an attack...that's why it's important to work closely with your dog to mold it into a sweetheart.

my friend's brother has two pitbulls. one male and one female...both are crazy protective of his house, so when i went over there, they were jumping on the door, barking, showing their teeth...etc...and i'll get bit before i back down from a dog, so i went in. my buddy's brother shakes my hand, and puts one arm around me...the dogs quiet down, and i get down to their level and they soak me with licks...i didn't hear a peep the entire time i was at his house after that...

DW, it's unlikely that you've had, or had to train a dog, or you would understand what it takes, and the purpose of it. i wouldn't recommend a lab to a first time dog owner or someone who isn't committed to training their dog properly. labs are big powerful dogs, and believe me, they can cause plenty of damage even though they look so cute and fluffy.

with that said, i hope you can flip your opinion and own one of these dogs some day. if not a presa, a mastiff in general. if you're committed to the dog, the dog will be committed to you.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats R1!...Presa Canarios are cool and bad ass dogs!...They rock like a WASP concert!...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful animals man. Congrats on the purchase I envy you.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> it's unfortunate that pitbulls have been abused by many owners and made into aggressive dogs. a few weeks ago i was at petsmart and they had a gorgeous pitbull for adoption from the local SPCA. this dog would lick you to death before it bit you and like the guy said, nobody wants it because of the stigma that a pitbull has. like i say, i have neighbors who haven't properly trained their dog, it's off it's leash and can be seen roaming the neighborhood on random days (much less since the 3rd time we called animal control)...but my mother was walking the street with her daycare kids, her livelihood, and out comes this full grown lab growling and barking. out of nowhere it bites her leg and she punches it and it ran back home, but my mother had four puncture wounds dripping blood to her sock. that's a lab. so just so you know, any dog can be an aggressive dog. if you do like my neighbors and dont train it, and neglect it, it'll have a poor temperment. if you buy a dog over 60lbs, you have to realize that it can cause serious damage in the event of an attack...that's why it's important to work closely with your dog to mold it into a sweetheart.
> 
> my friend's brother has two pitbulls. one male and one female...both are crazy protective of his house, so when i went over there, they were jumping on the door, barking, showing their teeth...etc...and i'll get bit before i back down from a dog, so i went in. my buddy's brother shakes my hand, and puts one arm around me...the dogs quiet down, and i get down to their level and they soak me with licks...i didn't hear a peep the entire time i was at his house after that...
> 
> ...


I've come off bad with my first statement, but some of it has truth to it. Pitbulls ARE a more aggressive dog breed, it's proven. You can train them and they can be great dogs also. A news story came on with a lady with 2 pitbulls and they were nice and never had any problems till one day out of no where they attack the mail delivery guy. They are a higher risk dog to bit than most. I have yet to meet a lab that bites besides when playing or goofing around with it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

You haven't been around many poorly trained/treated labradors have you hell mine have stepped out of line in the field when young and not wanting to give up a live bird she's found in the under brush with no shots fired...it's odd but if one digs a low lying bird thats not willing to fly, aggression spikes big time.

Oh and Brandy has caught and killed a goose in mid flight while jumping off my dock...She was so happy, it was her last work out for the week for obvious reasons.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

DW you are a fuckin retard. I mean that in the nicest way possible. Any dog that is not trained/socialized is gonna be aggressive. Look at the type of people who seem to gravitate towards pitbulls............. not the most responsible people you have ever met. Maybe that has something to do with why they have a bad rep? Nahh who am I kidding that's just their (there) nature.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Uncle Jesse said:


> DW you are a fuckin retard. I mean that in the nicest way possible. Any dog that is not trained/socialized is gonna be aggressive. Look at the type of people who seem to gravitate towards pitbulls............. not the most responsible people you have ever met. Maybe that has something to do with why they have a bad rep? Nahh who am I kidding that's just their (there) nature.


I guess I have never come in contact with an untrained dog... Pitbulls are a more aggressive breed... Damn right about the people who get them, They are irresponsible people most of the time. these are not facts but Id gues that atleast 75 percent or higher of labs are trained. Id say 50 percent or lower of pitbulls arent.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you hear about pitbulls more because they have rhe ability to cause a lot of damage...but as I've stated, the only real dog biite I've had experience with involved a lab.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Congrats on the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, brindles are the coolest.

But to say that _'cropping their ears is pointless because they already look intimidating'_ is a weird statement IMO.

That's like saying: _'putting a supercharger on my Camaro is pointless because it's already fast.'_








[/quote]

cropping a mastiff's ears is not point less at all. a lot of mastiffs have moist ears and can be prone to infection. cropping the ears allows them more air flow thus reducing the risk of infection. btw sweet dogs.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

philbert said:


> Congrats on the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, brindles are the coolest.

But to say that _'cropping their ears is pointless because they already look intimidating'_ is a weird statement IMO.

That's like saying: _'putting a supercharger on my Camaro is pointless because it's already fast.'_








[/quote]

cropping a mastiff's ears is not point less at all. a lot of mastiffs have moist ears and can be prone to infection. cropping the ears allows them more air flow thus reducing the risk of infection. btw sweet dogs.
[/quote]

Sweet dogs. Hope you did your homework as you are going to have a handful. As a mastiff owner I agree philbert is 100% right on this.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

obedience training will commence asap.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Idk how much time you have with them, but I'm huge on shock collars. It sounds mean at first but when used correctly you almost never actually zap them and they work miracles.

Let the flaming begin.

Nice pickup too


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

a shock collar is onley last option


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Dolphinswin stop trolling . . .

As an owner of numerous pits past and present (all from game lines) I can tell you that the pit is not naturally an aggressive dog, they are just working dogs. If poorly trained like r1dermon said, they have the ability to cause a lot of damage because of their unrivaled stamina and big bite. Before you jump and say stupid things like they have a lock jaw, they don't. Any dog not trained properly is an unpredictable and dangerous dog.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Dolphinswin stop trolling . . .
> 
> As an owner of numerous pits past and present (all from game lines) I can tell you that the pit is not naturally an aggressive dog, they are just working dogs. If poorly trained like r1dermon said, they have the ability to cause a lot of damage because of their unrivaled stamina and big bite. Before you jump and say stupid things like they have a lock jaw, they don't. Any dog not trained properly is an unpredictable and dangerous dog.


But particularily pitbulls are the most untrained dog, probably responsible for the most dog attacks am I correct or totally off?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Dolphinswin stop trolling . . .
> 
> As an owner of numerous pits past and present (all from game lines) I can tell you that the pit is not naturally an aggressive dog, they are just working dogs. If poorly trained like r1dermon said, they have the ability to cause a lot of damage because of their unrivaled stamina and big bite. Before you jump and say stupid things like they have a lock jaw, they don't. Any dog not trained properly is an unpredictable and dangerous dog.


But particularily pitbulls are the most untrained dog, probably responsible for the most dog attacks am I correct or totally off?
[/quote]
Stop pulling stats out of your ass









Beautiful dogs r1 take good care of em


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes you are completely right dolphin. Pitbulls are unpredictable, crazy and aggressive dogs. Every dog attack victim was attacked by a pitbull because they are natural born killers. The breed isn't capable of love, affection and loyalty, they are the scum of the dog world and must be banned worldwide.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Yes you are completely right dolphin. Pitbulls are unpredictable, crazy and aggressive dogs. Every dog attack victim was attacked by a pitbull because they are natural born killers. The breed isn't capable of love, affection and loyalty, they are the scum of the dog world and must be banned worldwide.


Nevermind, travellers right


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Ill just throw a few of these studies in here.

http://www.petsdo.com/blog/top-ten-10-most-dangerous-dog-breeds

http://www.dog-bite-law-center.com/pgs/stats.html

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=572

It's a damn fact that pitbulls are the #1 most dangerous dog. READ PEOPLE. Presa's are in the top 10 as well a dobermans and the beloved boxer. I do NOT believe Labs are in the top 10?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Dolphinswin said:


> Ill just throw a few of these studies in here.
> 
> http://www.petsdo.com/blog/top-ten-10-most-dangerous-dog-breeds
> 
> ...


Nice websites, these guys are clearly experts in the field talking about locking jaws. God damn stupid people with pit bulls, they are vicious killers, the reason you can get a pit to scratch isn't because they bond to their owner and want to please them, it's just cause they are vicious man eating killers. Also their bite is amazingly powerful, strongest dog bite in the world. . . .

Get your head out your arse Dolphinswin, and troll somewhere else. You've never owned a pit, never interacted with a pit, and this is clearly evident the way your talking about the breed.

EDUCATE YOURSELF FOOL!!

r1dermon sorry about derailing the thread, enjoy your dogs, they are very nice example of the breed.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I have interacted with a pitbull... its a FACT that pitbulls are one of the most aggressive breed and that they do have the ability to kill or brutally hurt someone. Sure it might be the fact that they are abused but still the dogs are agressive. My guess is you dont see labs in dog fights, pitbulls. The FACTS are out there.

Also sorry R1, I hope your dogs work out for you and become good companions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Shove the facts up your arse . . .


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

All the websites presented here seem to have a bias to them.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

im really starting to believe that DW is just a f*cking troll that tries to get on peoples nerves, at first i was thinking alright hes still young give him a break but f*ck that this dude is out to make people mad.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> All the websites presented here seem to have a bias to them.


Evey form of media is biased in some way.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Ill just throw a few of these studies in here.
> 
> http://www.petsdo.com/blog/top-ten-10-most-dangerous-dog-breeds
> 
> ...


Those aren't studies. Only one of them has a statistic that validates their statement--some of the others specify that they're compilations, but never give the data on which they base their rankings.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DW, this is not about APBT's...it's about presa canario's. two deaths have been attributed to this breed. one where a woman was mauled to death by a male/female pair that had been "trained" as attack dogs...and another in florida, where a woman was mauled by her own dog (male). and in regards to the second one, that dog was untrained, and regularly strolled through the neighborhood thinking it was the king sh*t.

anyway, kennel was setup today. 10'x20'. and i got a sun/rain shade for half of it. took them to the vet and they were immaculate. they got lime disease shots, and their 3rd distemper shots. one more lime disease shot, and rabies shots in 3 weeks and we're good to go! they're starting to come out of their shells and socialize a bit more. both will try and dominate the other one, but once i break it up, they realize it's bad behavior. basic obedience will be in the coming weeks. i think they need rabies shots before they can be enrolled.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sure your dogs will be fine since your training them. But I'm guessing there's a lot more than 2 deaths atrributed to this breed, and many more attacks. There's a reason they are in the top 10 most dangerous dogs... llabs are not


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I remember KOK's (king of kings) parents kept wolves and wolf hybrids...O and his step mom was a hell of a milf...

Have you picked names yet or did I miss that?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Pixie and quincee r good names


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you people stupid? Your obviously feeding a troll, no wait your giving him an all you can eat buffet. Dolphin is not the idiot, its all of you who choose to respond.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Are you people stupid? Your obviously feeding a troll, no wait your giving him an all you can eat buffet. Dolphin is not the idiot, its all of you who choose to respond.


Danny this isnt a troll... I feel strongly about how people keep dogs and why people always pick out the most aggressive ones.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I feel strongly about obesity and why people pick out the most unhealthy foods!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> I feel strongly about obesity and why people pick out the most unhealthy foods!


If you'd like you could consult with someone whos obese. If your behavior continues Ill have to report you before I get kicked off the site again for saying sh*t.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes I would like your consultation. PM sent!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Yes I would like your consultation. PM sent!


Consult with yourself you f****t. Your a fat low life 23 yr old who wont post a pic because he knows it. You can give me sh*t when you leave your parents house and start your life.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> I feel strongly about obesity and why people pick out the most unhealthy foods!


And that has what to do with R1's dogs?

I say you name them brie and kashta after the cheese.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Name them thing 1 and thing 2.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Yes I would like your consultation. PM sent!


Consult with yourself you f****t. Your a fat low life 23 yr old who wont post a pic because he knows it. You can give me sh*t when you leave your parents house and start your life.
[/quote]

Enough.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i'd appreciate you give DT the same warning. Thanks.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You are the one who used the ill-advised homophobic slur. Stop derailing the thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Why isn't the troll banned?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> i'd appreciate you give DT the same warning. Thanks.


He did it was meant for the two of you...

Sandie and Brindy? Short San and Brin.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

pixie and quincee


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

:laugh: at everyone playing moderator in one thread


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

names are zara and gracie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice names


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Here you go DW. A 2008 study with chart showing some of the top biters.

http://indigorescue.org/?page_id=83


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> pixie and quincee


hey dolphinswin i have some advice from you...

"If you just relinquish the need to defend your point of view, you will in that relinquishment, gain access to enormous amounts of energy that have been previously wasted." ~ Deepak Chopra

you will not change anyone's mind with words. what changes people's minds is experience.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LOVE the pups R1. They are in that awkward stage where their bodies are growing, but their head is waiting to catch up. I wish you the best of luck. I almost picked up a black lab with my choc pup, but doing bird work with 2 dogs is next to impossible when they are pups. Should be interesting. How are they sleeping? House broken? My wife loves how presas look. Keep the pictures coming. How big were the parents?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mom was 95 and sire was 134. he was a big boy.

they are sleeping excellent in their crate. housebreaking is tough with 2 dogs, especially ones that take massive shits, so im focusing on crate training right now. they really hate to mess their crate, so, so far they've been excellent. i've been leashing them on a harness with my wife. i've taken the role of guardian with the more dominant one (zara), and my wife handles gracie. doing 2-3 walks a day at about 3/4 mile length, they're really starting to warm up to people and animals a lot better. zara is a bit guarded around anyone and anything, but i think with enough training, i'll be able to break that and create good habits.

otherwise they're eating well on dry eukanuba kibble only, and good behavior is rewarded with lamb and rice treats. they need a bath later today, and then we'll put them on frontline and heartguard. 3 weeks till the next lyme disease shot, and then rabies, and then obedience/behavioral training. can't wait until they fill out.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Really nice puppies r1der. Love big brindle dogs.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My wife also votes to not have the ears cropped. The first thing she said when she saw the adult presa posted earlier "Imagine that thing with some floppy ears" She can't wait to see yours adult with floppy ears.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bathing was FUN. wow, they really didn't like that. lol. i did half and half, hose water, and 105 degree faucet water. water temp was a solid 75-80 and they were freaked. lol. i hate this crate stuff, they're over there crying because they want to be with us. i wish dogs were born house broken. i'll try and grab some pics later, it's tough to get them together as they're very energetic puppies, and move around a lot.

thanks GG. originally i wanted a black dog, but these girls blew me away with their coats.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> bathing was FUN. wow, they really didn't like that. lol. i did half and half, hose water, and 105 degree faucet water. water temp was a solid 75-80 and they were freaked. lol. i hate this crate stuff, they're over there crying because they want to be with us. i wish dogs were born house broken. i'll try and grab some pics later, it's tough to get them together as they're very energetic puppies, and move around a lot.
> 
> thanks GG. originally i wanted a black dog, but these girls blew me away with their coats.


The brindle is my fav color on that style of dog. For us, what we do for baths is we put the dog in the tub and get a pitcher of water w/soap for dogs (medium temp) and a couple treats and apply the water by hand. All of our dogs have loved water and are never scared of having a bath.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah...this was their first bath by us (i mean, realistically, we've had them now for 48 hours). my last dog was nowhere near as calm around water as these dogs were. overall i think they'll come around to it better, it's just part of the adjustment process.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hopefully you havent bitten off more than you can chew. I dont want to see you thinking about giving them away to family or back to the shelter when money gets tight, work gets heavy, wife becomes bitchy, baby arrives, etc. No offense to you but I have seen it happen.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i completely understand your concern my friend. i will provide them everything they need, just like my family. money is never too tight to put food on the table.









stay tuned, im uploading some new pictures.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

smile for the camera. gracie is down in front, zara out back. 








showing zara's mask and chest/front legs.








brindle coats!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

they look awesome man! would look even better with a crop


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I didn't even think about it until now but it's worth mentioning. If you leave your puppies outside together to play or anywhere out of sight for that matter, Do Not leave collars on them. Not something most people would even think of. My mother inlaw bought sister Rot puppies. She let them outside to play with nylon collars on at about 12 weeks old. One of them got its lower jaw caught under the others collar. She turned trying to get her mouth free and within minutes strangled her sister to death.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Post up some recent pics!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Love the brinde on them, great looking dogs


----------

